# Where to get libjpeg-devel?



## fred6633 (May 28, 2009)

Hello,
To compile HPLIP I need libjpeg-devel.
I can't find that package at ftp.freebsd.org.
When Googling I find rpm:s for various Linux distros.

Does anyone know where to get libjpeg-devel for freeBSD?

thanks

Fred


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2009)

Why do you need to compile it and hunt down dependencies when you can simply install print/hplip from ports, which means that all dependencies (including graphics/jpeg) will be installed with it, since that is a prerequisite to any port being in the ports tree to begin with?


----------



## vivek (May 28, 2009)

You may wanna learn about searching ports tree:

```
cd /usr/ports
make search key=package
make search key=keyword
```
Read Ports in official handbook. Another option is freshports.org to search ports using the Internet.


----------



## fred6633 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, 
I *did* install the package that came with 7.2 and the version was 2.8x something. The version at FreshPorts is 2.8.2.4.

My printer is supported from version HPLIP version 3.89. Current HPLIP version is 3.94.

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

fred6633 said:
			
		

> My printer is supported from version HPLIP version 3.89. Current HPLIP version is 3.94.


File a PR and/or drop the maintainer a note.

http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html


----------

